# When to breed after a C-section



## abtowell (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a doe who had a C-section do to intertwined 12lb doelings in February of this year. A friend of mine had a goat that had a C-section yesterday and the vet told her to breed the doe back in two months to avoid scar tissue issues. Our vet told us not for a year. Can someone who has tried this please let me know which is right? Obviously my 2 months is up but I was waiting to breed until the spring, if I need to breed now I need to pick out a buck as the one I have here is too big and she cycled today.

Thanks


----------



## abtowell (Nov 6, 2009)

Forgot to add this doe had twins her first kidding at 7lbs each no problems, She will be 4 this coming kidding and it will be her 3rd kidding, if I breed her of course.


----------



## Robynlynn (Jul 2, 2010)

I had a boer doe several years ago who had the same problem and needed a c-section in mid October. The kids were dead, We wanted to wait a year to breed her back but she was accidently bred that winter and kidded a single the end of June with no problems! and twins the next year no problems!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I will be interested in the answers you get, I have never had a doe have a c-section, so no first hand knowledge of this. I think the answer simply has to be more than breeding her back her first heat in 8 weeks, and shorter than waiting a year, in which she is going to get fat unless she has been kept in milk that whole time  Vicki


----------



## abtowell (Nov 6, 2009)

She is in milk and is not fat. Both her kids lived and she is in full swing. She is my most consistent milker and is 90% towards her butterfat, production and Ar awards, at less then 180 days in milk. I don't think that is too shabby since she was sliced open like a loaf of bread in February. Gosh, Vicki, I was so hoping not to stump you, ever. Although it's great you haven't ever had a C-section doe though, how awesome, I certainly didn't want my thrid delivery to be one. Hoping someone else who has will tell me what they did. Thanks for the Boer info, I am curious if anyone has milked the doe and then when they bred and had success. I really don't want to dry her up, she is doing awesome, still giving over a gallon a day after all the heat we had.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No advice should come that you need to dry her up, be it breeding her right back or letting her go a year. I would think logically you want the internal scar in the uterus to heal before breeding. I had two c-section pregnancies 15 months apart, so I got pregnant again 6 months after a C section, and my doctor knew I was going to get pregnant right away. I know we can't put human stuff onto our goats but I would wait at least the normal 7 or 8 months between pregnancies that we normally have with goats. I don't see any rational for breeding her right back and don't see any rational for not breeding her this year. Vicki


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

The uterus is an amazing structure. It is made to stretch and then reduce down in size. Having the incision absolutely healed is a must, but there is no reason once the incision is healed your doe cannot be bred. And it is alot like us. Our scar on the outside takes longer to heal than the inner flesh of the uterus (unless there was an internal infection). It is not exposed to bacteria filled air nor is it rubbed and scraped on like the exposed incision.

Tam


----------



## abtowell (Nov 6, 2009)

I thought the same Vicki which is why I believed the first vet. I thought surely that thing has to heal before you should put another baby in there. Her scar is healed and has been for awhile, in fact it looks awesome matter of factly. you can't even see it anymoe unless I shave her. I think I will go ahead and breed her in October, unless someone who knows better tells me otherwise. I also felt milk should have nothing to do with it. 

Thanks for all the replies.


----------

